# Mesothelioma bill in Queen's speech



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Please don't go into politics on this! - one of the proposed bills in the Government's porgramme is this - details are

"Mesothelioma Bill

This bill is designed to help people who suffer from Mesothelioma as a result of exposure to asbestos. It establishes a payment scheme for those people who cannot trace their employer or their employer's insurance company, where the employer was responsible for the asbestos exposure. Anyone diagnosed with mesothelioma from 25 July 2012 will be able to make a claim. The bill will be funded by a levy on insurance companies, and it will apply to the whole of the UK. "

Obviously it won't affect our very own Mavis and her case, but I'm sure it will help others, and hope that the crusading that Mavis has been doing has helped bring it about.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent idea but why the arbitrary date?

IMO it should apply since it was first known that asbestos was carcinogenic i.e. the mid 1960's.

The levy on insurance companies will sadly be used as an excuse to increase premiums for all insurance policies whether related to asbestos or not.

So the idea is good, the detail is not.......

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...s-for-insulting-asbestos-payouts-8604128.html

The true story behind that as told by Beccy and her dad mesowarriors.
We do get a gov payout now If we are secondary or the Companies have gone bankrupt so the fear is the patients will get less money with this new law


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Mavis, it is worse than I thought and the July 2012 cut off is a clear slap in the face for thousands.

Typical though that article does make it very clear that the employers and the insurers together have benefited considerably from being careless with their documents - it is wrong that the sufferers should lose out due to their slipshod practice, IMO that should ADD 30% to the average pay out NOT subtract it.........

that way there would be an incentive to find those "lost documents", not the other way round.........

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Put that on Face book on Debbies or my Wall Dave xx


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Posted on your thread on FB, feel free to share - the more I hear the more concerned I become about partisan decisions being made by those centrally involved in the issues - it has been admitted that there have been "extensive discussions" with the Government during the preparation of the Queen's Speech..........

Sadly money talks loudly to Political Parties..........

Dave


----------

